# Sup?



## audioslavematt (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm Matt the new guy. I'm the sound engineer in our theatre. We have a Soundcraft K2 and we're in Strand Land with a 520i (hanging lights is fun too).


----------



## soundlight (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome. Pretty nice boards in both the lighting and sound departments.

Where are you from and what performance space do you work in? Always good first questions...


----------



## audioslavematt (Apr 2, 2006)

McHale Performing Arts Center in Logansport, IN. Basically, we're an 800-some odd seat proscenium theatre built off a rather generous gift from a successful attorney.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 2, 2006)

And that's in a high school. Wow, you all are lucky!


----------



## cutlunch (Apr 3, 2006)

audioslavematt said:


> McHale Performing Arts Center in Logansport, IN. Basically, we're an 800-some odd seat proscenium theatre built off a rather generous gift from a successful attorney.



Welcome Matt

I just went and had a look at the McHale Performing Arts Centre website. That is quite a facility you have got there. I take it there is very little you can't do in this space with all your gear.

You might like to put up the website link so people can see the kind of place you are in.

What are the accoustics like?


----------



## audioslavematt (Apr 4, 2006)

There are quite a few things we can do. We just had a Broadway road show come through over the weekend (Candlewood International brought _Mame!_). We only had a cut a few fixtures since we have quite a few lights, even if a lot of them are older than I am. It was an easy day for me since they brought their own sound engineer. We've also had Kreskin, Rich Little, The Lettermen (about 5 times), The Van Dells, and Michael Mandell.

The acoustics of the house are pretty good. The side walls are brick and and angled in such a way they carry the sound without echoing. The back walls have panels of acoustic foam to absorb the sound after it gets to the back of the house. The outputs from the console go though a Soundweb console, which has all the compression and processing. The only time I need to use the pink noise generator is when I hook up monitors because it's all in the Soundweb. The weird thing is the first frequencies to feedback are in the high mids on the apron and get lower as you move towards center stage. 

My biggest issue with the place is the way audio is situated in the control room. It's horrible. The bass frequencies don't get to you unless you're almost hanging out the window because it's enclosed. I like to work out of the mix location whenever possible because I feel like I have better control over the sound. 

I don't want to sound like I'm bragging. I'm just really proud of my workplace. Does that answer your question, sort of?


----------



## cutlunch (Apr 5, 2006)

Matt
I don't think you are bragging. It's good to be proud of where you work. It also means that the audience and the performers get your best efforts instead of a half-hearted job.

Keep it up.
Brent


----------



## audioslavematt (Apr 10, 2006)

cutlunch said:


> Matt
> I don't think you are bragging. It's good to be proud of where you work. It also means that the audience and the performers get your best efforts instead of a half-hearted job.
> 
> Keep it up.
> Brent



I've never thought of it like that. That type of comment makes me want to work even harder. Thanks.


----------



## Footer (Apr 10, 2006)

How was Mame? I went to school with Dawn, the ME/Board Op for that show...


----------



## audioslavematt (Apr 11, 2006)

Footer4321 said:


> How was Mame? I went to school with Dawn, the ME/Board Op for that show...



To be perfectly honest, I don't have any idea what it was about. I sat at FOH with Cody and played with his parametric EQs the whole time. He had some mad crazy processing. Luckily the EQ that got dropped during load-in was okay.

Dawn was pretty hardcore. When focus started, she kicked our ME out of the Genie lift and went up herself. It kind of suprised me that even though there were ten guys there to focus lights, she actually did something. (I wish I could say the same thing about Cody.) The Expression they brought was pretty cool. I couldn't figure out how to bring up channels in it though. A lot different from the 520i. It's pretty cool you went to school with her though. Small world eh?


----------



## Footer (Apr 12, 2006)

She definitly knows what she is doing.... and you have to remember on most touring shows you want to get focus done as fast as possible because then you can sleep/eat/watch tv on the bus... i think she is running an expression 3 on the show... also a little fact about her... she is first cousing with matt kenseth (the nascar driver, came in 2nd last week and first a few weeks ago)... so race days where always a good time at the house she lived at.... i also went to school with the production electrician for the tour of Rent... (well rent Live! now...)


----------



## audioslavematt (Apr 12, 2006)

Footer4321 said:


> also a little fact about her... she is first cousing with matt kenseth (the nascar driver, came in 2nd last week and first a few weeks ago)... so race days where always a good time at the house she lived at....



That would be a little too much excitement for me while on the road. Our ME told me she emailed the facility manager and said she lost her walkie talkies. Looks like I'll be searching for them tomorrow.


----------

